# Featured > Maciamo's Blog >  Ranking of richest celebrities (actors, singers, athletes)

## Maciamo

The celebrities below are American unless otherwise specified.

*Richest actors/actresses

*
Shahrukh Khan (India) : $750 millionTom Cruise : $550 millionGeorge Clooney : $500 millionAmitabh Bachchan (India) : $425 millionMel Gibson (Australia) : $425 millionJack Nicholson : $400 millionSylverster Stallone : $400 millionJackie Chan (China) : $395 millionClint Eastwood : $375 millionKeanu Reeves : $360 millionTom Hanks : $350 millionArnold Schwarzenegger (Austria) : $350 millionMichael Douglas : $300 millionAdam Sandler : $300 millionWill Smith : $280 millionRobert Downey Jr. : $275 millionBrad Pitt : $270 millionKevin Costner : $250 millionVictoria Principal : $250 millionLeonardo DiCaprio : $245 millionSalman Khan (India) : $245 millionScott Speedman (UK/Canada) : $245 millionSean Connery (UK) : $240 millionHarrison Ford : $230 millionMark Wahlberg : $225 millionSamuel L. Jackson : $210 millionAkshay Kumar (India) : $210 millionJennifer Aniston : $210 millionDenzel Washington : $205 millionGérard Depardieu (France) : $200 million


I combined and averaged the rankings from The Richest and Celebrity Net Worth. Actors in the top 100 are worth over $65 million. 

*Richest singers/musicians

*
Andrew LLoyd Webber (UK) : $1.28 billionPaul McCartney (UK) : $1.2 billionHerb Alpert : $850 millionSean 'Puffy' Comb : $825 millionJay-Z : $810 millionCéline Dion (Canada) : $800 millionMadonna : $780 millionDr Dre : $740 millionBono (Ireland) : $700 millionDolly Parton : $500 millionGloria Estefan (Cuba) : $500 millionVictoria Beckham (UK) : $450 million (together with David Beckham)Johnny Mathis : $400 millionTaylor Swift : $400 millionBarbara Streisand : $370 millionJennifer Lopez : $360 millionToby Keith : $360 millionBeyonce : $350 millionShania Twain (Canada) : $350 millionBruce Springsteen : $340 millionGeorge Strait : $325 millionCher : $300 millionMariah Carey : $300 millionJulio Igesias (Spain) : $300 millionNana Mouskouri (Greece) : $280 millionLady Gaga : $275 millionJustin Bieber (Canada) : $265 millionKenny Rogers : $250 millionDiana Ross : $250 millionTom Jones (UK) : $250 million


According to this list, to be in the top 100 richest singers one has to be worth over $60 million.

*Richest Athletes
*
I did not include sports managers, promoters, announcers and business people.


Michael Jordan : $1.4 billionMichael Schumacher (Germany) : $800 millionTiger Woods : $750 millionMagic Johnson : $600 millionRoger Staubach : $600 millionFloyd Mayweather : $560 millionJunior Bridgeman : $500 millionDavid Beckham (UK) : $450 millionCristiano Ronaldo (Portugal) : $450 millionRoger Federer (Switzerland) : $425 millionKobe Bryant : $425 millionLionel Messi (Spain) : $400 millionLeBron James : $390 millionPhil Mickelson : $385 millionShaquille O'Neal : $375 millionAlex Rodriguez : $325 millionJack Niklaus : $300 millionGreg Norman (Australia) : $300 millionLewis Hamilton : $285 millionDale Earnhardt Jr. : $260 million"The Rock" Dwayne Johnson : $250 millionFernando Alonso (Spain) : $220 millionDave Whelan (UK) : $210 millionWayne Gretzky (Canada) : $200 millionJohn Madden : $200 millionPeyton Manning : $200 millionOscar De La Hoya : $200 millionHakeem Olajuwon (Nigeria) : $200 millionJeff Gordon : $200 millionKimi Räikkönen (Finland) : $190 million

One needs to be worth at least $100 million to make the top 100 wealthiest athletes.

----------


## Angela

> The celebrities below are American unless otherwise specified.
> 
> *Richest actors/actresses
> 
> *
> Shahrukh Khan (India) : $750 millionTom Cruise : $550 millionGeorge Clooney : $500 millionAmitabh Bachchan (India) : $425 millionMel Gibson (Australia) : $425 millionJack Nicholson : $400 millionSylverster Stallone : $400 millionJackie Chan (China) : $395 millionClint Eastwood : $375 millionKeanu Reeves : $360 millionTom Hanks : $350 millionArnold Schwarzenegger (Austria) : $350 millionMichael Douglas : $300 millionAdam Sandler : $300 millionWill Smith : $280 millionRobert Downey Jr. : $275 millionBrad Pitt : $270 millionKevin Costner : $250 millionVictoria Principal : $250 millionLeonardo DiCaprio : $245 millionSalman Khan (India) : $245 millionScott Speedman (UK/Canada) : $245 millionSean Connery (UK) : $240 millionHarrison Ford : $230 millionMark Wahlberg : $225 millionSamuel L. Jackson : $210 millionAkshay Kumar (India) : $210 millionJennifer Aniston : $210 millionDenzel Washington : $205 millionGérard Depardieu (France) : $200 million
> I combined and averaged the rankings from The Richest and Celebrity Net Worth. Actors in the top 100 are worth over $65 million.
> 
> *Richest singers/musicians
> ...


Very interesting. Some surprised me, like Keanu Reeves. Also surprised Lady Gaga isn't higher up on the list. Plus, Herb Alpert made that much money!? That's a shocker. :)

----------


## firetown

Kanye West is missing.

----------

